# Vape King - Trick Team Auditions Aftermovie



## Gizmo (17/3/17)

The Trick Team Auditions movie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## William Vermaak (17/3/17)

That's some world class stuff right there. * Runs to get mech mod *

I will practice my world famous big cloud of doom trick for the next comp  

Congrats Sven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/17)

Awesome video
Amazing talent
Congrats to all and the VK team!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

